# Aus Excel mit VB eine Worddatei erzeugen



## painky (9. August 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem welches ich einfach nicht gelöst bekomme. Naja wahrscheinlich ist es eine kleinigkeit und mit fehlt einfach die Erfahrung mit VB dazu. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich schonmal im voraus. 
Also ich versuche über ein VB Script aus einer Exceltabelle ein neues und Formatiertes Worddokument zu erzeugen. Wie ich die Worddatei anlege und reinschreibe habe ich hinbekommen aber leider schaffe ich es nicht eine Tabelle anzulegen. Mein Script sieht folgend aus:


```
Private Sub Erstellen_Click()
    Dim aZeit As String
    Dim aBericht As String

    aBericht = Bericht.Text
    Dim WordDoc As Object
    Set WordDoc = CreateObject("Word.Application")
    With WordDoc
        .Visible = False
        .documents.Add
        .Selection.TypeText "Arbeitszeit :" + aZeit + aBericht 'Test
        .ActiveDocument.SaveAs Filename:="test.doc"
        .ActiveDocument.Tables.Add Range:=Selection.Range, _
   NumRows:=3, NumColumns:=2
        .Quit
    End With
    Set WordDoc = Nothing
End Sub
```

Wenn ich das Script unter Word im VB schreibe um die Tabelle zu erzeugen funktioniert das. Also müsste der Syntax generell stimmen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Danke


----------

